# [PHP & Apache] Still problems installing



## mvdheuvel (Mar 7, 2004)

Mac OS X Version 10.2.8
Apache 1.3.29
PHP 4.3.4

I have read several tutorials on installing PHP on Mac OS X. However, I still get an error when trying to install PHP on my computer. 

I have configured Apache as:

```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache --enable-module=most --enable-shared=max
```

This all works fine. However when I try to configure PHP:

```
./configure --with-xml --with-mysql --with-zlib --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs
```

I get the following error:

```
Configuring SAPI modules
checking for AOLserver support... no
checking for Apache 1.x module support via DSO through APXS... 

Sorry, I was not able to successfully run APXS.  Possible reasons:

1.  Perl is not installed;
2.  Apache was not compiled with DSO support (--enable-module=so);
3.  'apxs' is not in your path.  Try to use --with-apxs=/path/to/apxs
The output of /usr/sbin/apxs follows
apxs:Error: Sorry, no DSO support for Apache available
apxs:Error: under your platform. Make sure the Apache
apxs:Error: module mod_so is compiled into your server
apxs:Error: binary `/usr/sbin/httpd'.
configure: error: Aborting
```

The problem is indeed DSO support. When I execute:

```
httpd -l
```

I don't get the mod_so file listed. And that is weird, because the way I configured Apache, it should be compiled with Apache. I even get a message that mod_so is added during the execution of the configuration script.


Does anyone know what I am doing wrong here?


----------



## ian27 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi,

Try this tutorial <http://www.macworld.com/2002/11/features/database>.  After many attempts, I finally got it working using this method. Although I have still got a few teething problems and issues with it, I have got it up and running.

Ian

---------------
http://www.hititstudios.com


----------



## mvdheuvel (Mar 7, 2004)

Ian,

thank you for your reply. I doubt however, this is the solution to the problem I am having. The tutorial helps you in adding the built-in PHP module to Apache. In my case, however, I want to install a new version of PHP and then add this new version to Apache.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 7, 2004)

Server Logistics (www.serverlogistics.com/software.php) has packages for PHP, MySQL, Apache, Jakara, etc.  

Double click, type in your pwd, and let it do the work.  Only manual part is dragging the pref panes to the proper location...not a required thing but it's a nice way to stop/start everything.

Normally I'm against that type of install, but it worked great on the two machines of mine...just got sick of messing with everything.


----------



## mvdheuvel (Mar 8, 2004)

mdnky,

thank you. I will keep that in mind, but like you said yourself, I don't like this type of install either. I think I will give it another week or so and if I don't have it working by then, I will install the package. 

Maybe it has something to do with the pre-installed version of Apache. I noticed that when installing the new Apache version. It said it would keep some of the old configuration options. I'll have a look around in the libexec dir of the pre-installed version of Apache and see if mod_so is located there.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the preinstalled version may be the issue also.  The package file installs a new version independent of the old one, so it's not an issue.  I vaguely remember seeing some issues mentioned on this subject around the net.


----------



## mvdheuvel (Mar 9, 2004)

I have taken a look at the website you gave me, mdnky. I do like what I see, however there is a drawback. The packages they offer are compiled with certain system requirements in mind. For example, the PHP 4.3.4 RC2 release requires 10.3 or higher and Apache 2. And I am trying to install PHP 4.3.4 on 10.2.8, with Apache 1.3.29.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 9, 2004)

I actually used the one for 10.2 under Panther, can't remember what versions other than PHP4.3.x, Apache 2.x, and MySQL4.x.

When I get a chance to look on the beige at home, I'll see if I can find some links I saved.  I was having a heck of a time getting Apache 1.x and PHP to work right on it, gave up after installing everything on the iBook.

As far as Apache is concerned, is there a specific reason you need 1.3.29?


----------



## mvdheuvel (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't think I will get PHP installed on my machine, the way it is. I will just reinstall 10.2 and then install PHP, using the pre-installed Apache. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------

